

How Not to market an iPhone app - adj
http://atomyard.com/blog/How-not-to-market-an-iPhone-app/

======
RandallBrown
I built almost the EXACT SAME APP at a startup weekend. Lots of people have
this problem where they'll write something down and then totally forget about
it. Our approach is slightly different but very similar.

Shameless promotion: <http://thoughtback.com>

We didn't really market it beyond the local press we got from Startup Weekend.
We did launch the Mac app the first day of the Mac App Store though so that
got us about 10,000 signups.

------
pcd
Good post. Sounds like you have a good head on your shoulders and are doing
the right things, so far as the theories are concerned. But as Einstein said
"In theory, theory and practice are the same. In practice, they are not."

I'm in a similar situation. I would love to hear how people are tackling these
problems in practice, and any success stories.

